# Did anybody else grab a Raspberry Pi from FitVPS during yesterday's special?



## KuJoe (Jul 2, 2014)

I ordered one because I couldn't pass up the price. I don't know what I'll use it for though but for $5.80/month, I'll hold onto it for a while. I only logged into it long enough to secure SSH and run some speed tests though.

So who else grabbed one and what do you plan on using it for?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 2, 2014)

Link?

I didn't, but I haven't seen any good applications of a Raspberry Pi that you can't do on a VM (I Guess except for the fact that it'll be a dedicated machine)


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 2, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Link?


http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/30281/july-morning-special-42-off-for-raspberry-pi

I got it for the dedicated resources. I've got plenty of VPSs around the country but this is my first service outside of the US so I figured I'd make it something fun.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 2, 2014)

Is anyone still offering free RPi colo? I have a Pi sitting around that never made it in to the project I was planning. Love to get it online.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't think anyone does free Raspberry Pi colos anymore. I mean I know people who do it if you pay them but not for free. EDIS used to be the one that did it for free but later stopped offering it.


----------



## rds100 (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes, i think EDIS no longer offers it and has no immediate plans to start offering it again.

But i think there was some provider from Netherlands who had free Pi colo if you only used ipv6, you have to pay only if you want an IPv4 address. I might be wrong or mixing things up though.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 2, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> Is anyone still offering free RPi colo? I have a Pi sitting around that never made it in to the project I was planning. Love to get it online.


Free, no.  PCExtreme (Dutch dedicated/cloud provider) offers colo for 36 euros annually / 3 euros monthly in their DC (they have a floor in Gyrocenter DC ll in Amsterdam).

http://raspberrycolocation.com/


----------



## dave (Jul 2, 2014)

Actually, I think EDIS will offer free rpi colo again soon.

https://twitter.com/edisat/status/478194580974993409

http://www.edis.at/en/server/colocation/austria/raspberrypi/

I was thinking about it, but if there's a problem with the flash drive or something, you'll have to have it shipped back to you, replace the flash drive or fix it, and then ship it back to Austria.  With the down time and shipping expense, I'm not sure it's worth it.  But maybe if you're in Europe it's not so bad.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jul 2, 2014)

Nope, couldn't justify it to myself. Got a VPS in Bulgaria and I don't really need a new box - besides, with the VAT it was only £1 less monthly than the cheapest Kimsufi (sans setup fee). Nice offer and all, I just couldn't personally justify it.


----------



## kcaj (Jul 2, 2014)

I wouldn't colocate or rent a RPi, I can buy one myself for around £25. 32GB of storage ruins it for me, with one purchased outright at home I can attach any size HDD I wish.


----------



## rds100 (Jul 2, 2014)

1e10 said:


> with one purchased outright at home I can attach any size HDD I wish.


With 300ma max available to the USB port you'd have to get a little creative to do that. Yes, it's doable, you'd have to add a powered USB hub or something.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 2, 2014)

I think it's unfortunate that people get sucked in by the novelty of a Raspberry Pi server, because these things are an *astonishingly *poor value when co-located or rented (home servers are a different story). In the Raspberry Pi Foundation's own words, real-world performance is something like a 300Mhz Pentium 2 -- we're talking a UnixBench of just over 100. Even a LowEndSpirit is going to run circles around a Pi. They're just so ridiculously cost ineffective that the fact that it's dedicated resources is kind of meaningless.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 3, 2014)

If I wanted resources I would spin up VPSs or throw some dedicated servers online that don't cost me a dime, I got it because of the location and it's extremely fun to play with. I've already done more new things and hacking/tinkering with my new RPi than I've done with any of the VPSs or servers I've had because of the resource challenge, definitely got my monies worth in the first 24 hours.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 3, 2014)

I am tempted to do this.. As in sell these, I have been looking into solutions and bought some accessories to attempt to custom make a solution that would work in a DC.


----------



## Alto (Jul 4, 2014)

I bought one, although still not entirely sure how I'll use it yet. I like to support initiatives that break the usual low end template, & the guy running it seems like a decent chap.


----------

